# Guppy help needed.



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

I have looked and csnt find anything, also i cant post in hatching place for some reason. but i was hoping you could help me. I bought 5 guppys yesterday, 2 male and 3 female. the females are just plain all over, and one of them had a dark spot ner her tail. Now this is all new to me, i have been watching them closely as i love watching my fish. And noticed one male is chasing two of the females etc but not the one with the dark spot. Now this morning i cant find her. She is no where to be found. I was wondering if she was down at the bottom hiding in the coral. (its fake im not that brave lol) and plants. Does any one have any ideas what to do. i have a breeders trap as my platy is pg again. Should i try to get her if i can find her or leave her where ever she is. I hope shes ok. 
I love the colours of the males they are so bright and one looks like a rainbow. 
Any help gratefull.
xx


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

its too late i just went back in to see if i coud see her and the pleck kicked her out, shes lost her fight for life and the dark spots gone. Poor little thing. Im so sad. Wonder what happened. not even had her 24 hours


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

could be stress.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

True, shame though, but i dont think the silver dollars make them feel safe. So im re-homing the into another tank.


----------

